# Looking to adopt a Golden (Seattle area)



## krislee

My husband and I are looking to adopt a Golden who is a few years old, male or female. We are previous Golden owners, but lost our precious girl to cancer in April. 

We're in the Seattle, WA area. 

Thanks!


----------



## Faith's mommy

i'm so sorry for your loss, thanks for thinking of rescue. have you tried petfinder.com?

there are lots of rescue folks on this site who'll be able to help you out! 

i've also sent an email to a friend who runs a rescue in Seattle. it's an all breed rescue, but she gets PB dogs through quite often.


----------



## Flashbrite

I live in the Seattle area too, we searched rescue groups on petfinder.org also craigslist will have older adoptable pets. And the Seattle Times has a great classified section, mainly I see puppies there though.

Good Luck and Hello fellow Washingtonian! :wave:
- Cindy


----------



## Karen519

*Krislee*

Krislee:

So Sorry for your loss.

Look at all I found:

Web Search Results for Golden Retriever Rescue in Washington
Results 1-10 of about 23,400Evergreen Golden Retriever Club
EGRC is comprised of Golden Retriever enthusiasts living in and around the Seattle 
area of Washington State. Our club members are involved in all aspects of ...

www.egrc.org/
Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue, Spokane Washington
Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue is a group of volunteers that find unwanted, 
abused, and neglected Golden Retrievers and give them a chance to live in ...

www.iegrr.org/
Rescue Groups for Golden Retrievers listed by State
Territory Serviced: Western Washington State; Inland Empire Golden Retriever 
Rescue Territory Serviced: Eastern Washington, Northern Idaho, Western Montana ...

www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm


----------



## jlc's mom

I know this about four hours from you but found this on craigslist today. This is in Keizer Oregon near Salem.

http://salem.craigslist.org/pet/748268993.html


----------



## Blaireli

Welcome to the GRF. I hope someone is able to help you find a Golden. 

I'm sorry to hear about your sweet girl. When the time is right, if you want, please post her story or a picture in the rainbow bridge section.


----------



## tintallie

Try the Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue (http://www.iegrr.org/) in Spokane, WA or Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue in Western WA (http://www.egrr.net/)


----------



## Dalton's mom

Golden Bond Golden Retriever Rescue of Oregon accepts applications from Oregon & Washington. 

http://goldenbondrescue.com/


----------



## spruce

I'm Seattle area, too -- a lot of good dogs are military casulties when owners are deployed. My wonderful young Bridger was a 6 m/o Craiglist dog of a deployed soldier. I wish military had a pet listing, but there's none I know of. Check Craigslist constantly -- I found Bridger right when he'd been posted & the guy was overwhelmed with people interested. 
I figured being a Craiglists dog he'd have "issues" -- he's perfect (military upbringing, I guess)


the guy I got Bridger from had some negative feelings regarding animal rescues, and said he wanted to know who was getting the dog


----------



## sharlin

On the off chance you might be interested, there was a posting of this dog in another thread----LONG way to travel, but, I'd be remiss not to mention it.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11367812

They have her listed as a lab mix and I don't see anything but Golden in her.


----------



## Flashbrite

spruce said:


> I Seattle area, too -- a lot of good dogs are military casulties when owners are deployed. My wonderful young Bridger was a 6 m/o Craiglist dog of a deployed soldier. I wish military had a pet listing, but there's none I know of. Check Craigslist constantly -- I found Bridger right when he'd been posted & the guy was overwhelmed with people interested.
> I figured being a Craiglists dog he'd have "issues" -- he's perfect (military upbringing, I guess)
> 
> 
> the guy I got Bridger from had some negative feelings regarding animal rescues, and said he wanted to know who was getting the dog


 
WOW - This is how we got Lola!!!! We are very pleased too! Lola is perfect


----------

